
Billionaire Warren Buffett: Doubling your net worth won't make you happier - leonagano
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/27/warren-buffett-doubling-your-net-worth-wont-make-you-happier.html?__source=twitter%7Cmain
======
sharemywin
It depends on what you do with the money. If it's just a number on a statement
you get every month that's probably true.

------
TaylorGood
Who wouldn’t want more “life units” - money isn’t guaranteed happiness but it
creates freedom of choice. Controlling your queue, schedule and so on.

